# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حرف دلم به شما!لطفا بیا داخل و به حرفام گوش کن!

## tataloo

سلام.من حرفمو میزنم به تو!تو خواه پند گیر خواه راه خودتو برو.من چیزی که بنظرم درسته رو میگم و میرم امیدوارم واقعا یه سریا به خودشون بیان!ببینید واقعا میگم اگه کسی میخاد یه جای درست حسابی قبول شه باید تمام دغدغه اش و فکر و ذکرش فقط و فقط و فقط کنکور باشه!یعنی چی یعنی اینکه تویی که واقعا میخای به یه جایی برسی 3 ماه گوشیتو خاموشو کن!نتتو قطع کن!تو اینترنت نیا!واتساپ تلگرام اینستاگرام انجمن کنکور اینا رو بریز دور!تویی که سردرگمی هنوز نمیدونی چیکار کنی قدم اولو محکم بردار همه راه های ارتباطیتو خاموش کن!گوشیتو خاموش کن نزار یک دقیقه هم از وقتت صرف اینا شه!تو باید از صبح که بیدار میشی سرت فقط تو کتاب باشه تا شب که میخای بخابی دیگه از خستگی رو همون کتاب خوابت ببره!تویی که میای صبح تا شب الکی وقتتو پشت نت میگذرونی برو بشین با خودت فکر کن ببین این همه نت اومدی و سرت تو گوشی بود چی بهت اضاف شد!تهش به کجا رسید!کاری نکن سه ماه دیگه شرمنده ی خودت و خونوادت باشی!انجمن کنکور هیچ نفعی واسه تویی که داری وقتتو اینجا تلف میکنی نداره!اراز مدیر اینجا الان دلش به حال شما سوخته که میاین اینجا؟!نخیر اون هر چی کاربرش بیشتر بشه تعداد بنرای انجمنش بیشتر میشه و پول بیشتری به جیب میزنه!این دوره هر کیو نگاه کنی فکر منفعت خودشه خیلی کم دلسوز واسه ادم پیدا میشه که همونم تهش اگه نگاه کنی میبینی یه جایی خنجرشو بهت میزنه!کسیو که فکر میکردی یه عمر دوستت بوده میتونه بدترین دشمنت باشه!لطفا اگه کسی دلسوزت نیست خودت دلت به حال خودت بسوزه برو بشین فکر کن ببین اگه کنکور قبول نشی چه بدبختی باید بکشی یه عمر!اونم تو ایرانی که نه کار درستی توش پیدا میشه نه ادم راه به جایی داره یه عمر سرخورده میشی!تویی که سن و سالت شاید کمتر باشه حالا سرت گرمه نمیفهمی چه قمار وحشتناکی داری با ایندت و عمرت انجام میدی!هنوز سرت به سنگ نخورده بفهمی در اینده چقدر خود خوری میکنی و خودتو سرزنش میکنی که ای کاش همین زمانی که الان توشی دوباره برمیگشت و تو میتونستی ایندتو از نو بسازی ولی جز حسرت و افسوس کاری رو اون موقع نمیتونی از پیش ببری!اونایی که قبلا کنکور دادن سال 93 و 94 یا شایدم قبل تر یا یه سال کم و زیاد میفهمن من چی میگم!اینا حاضرن هر کاری که از دستشون بر میاد انجام بدن تا برگردن همون سالا بتونن حق خودشونو بگیرن!خیلیا هستن الانم از اون موقع نشستن و میخان بیان دوباره کنکور بدن ولی این که ببینی همه دوست و رفیقات یه جا قبول شدن رفتن تو موندی و یه عالم دردی که پیشته و هیچکس از همون دوست و رفیقا الان نیستش حتی بیاد یه هزار تومنی بخاد کف دستت بزاره !ببینید اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن و هنوزم نرفتن دانشگاه چقدر سرخورده هستن پیش خودشون و وجدان خودشون و خونواده و بقیه و اکثرا راه به هیچ جایی ندارن و هنوزم تنها راهشونو کنکور میدونن!هم چین ادمایی شاید هیچ فرقی با رتبه های برتر نداشتن ولی تنها فرقشون این بوده تو وقت مناسب و زمان مناسب خودشون اون تلاشی که باید میکردنو نکردن! ولی ادم خوبه هر چیزی تو وقت مناسب خودش براش اتفاق بیفته!میگن کاش همه چیز به وقتش برات اتفاق بیفته همون موقع که ذوقشو داری وگرنه گذر زمان همه چیزو بی رنگ میکنه!به این فک کن اگه قبول نشی یه رشته خوب سنت که رفت بالا میخای چه گلی به سر خودت بمالی!میخای بری تو این ایران خراب شده کارگری کنی!میخای بری رو یه مغازه صبح تا شب جوون بکنی و سگ دو بزنی واسه اینکه بخان ماهی یه میلیون یا نهایتا یک و نیم بهت بدن!دیگه با یه میلیون پول میشه این دوره زندگی کرد!میخای یه عمری خودتو پیش بقیه خار و ذلیل کنی و ازت مث***کار بکشن صبح تا شب واسه انیکه بخان ماهی یه تومن بهت بدن!همیشه که ادم جوون نیس و همیشه هم ادم نمیتونه سربار خونوادش باشه!یه روزی باید مسیر زندگیتو از خونوادت جدا کنی و بری سراغ زندگی خودت!فک کن ببین اون روز تو سن بالاتر که رسیدی کجای این زندگی میخای وایسی!میخای یه عمر با مدرک دیپلم بری کارگری کنی یا رو سوپری کار کنی یا هر کاری کنی صبح تا شب اندازه ی ده نفر کار کنی واسه اینکه هر کاری کنی بخان نهایتا ماهی یک میلیون و نیم بهت بدن یا میخای یه عمر دستت تو جیب خودت باشه و از لحاظ شغل و درامد خیال خودتو راحت کنی تا در اینده نخای به هر کس و ناکسی رو بزنی واسه اینکه بخاد یه کمکی بهت کنه یا یه کاری واست پیدا کنه که هیچ وقت در شانت نبوده و نیست!زندگی خیلی بیرحم تر از این حرفاست چند سال دیگه هم سنت رفته بالا هم صد تا قانونه جدید اومده به کنکور اضافه شده که میگی کاش تا اوضاع از این بدتر نشده بود کلک کارو کنده بودی!از کجا معلوم معدل تاثیرش قطعی نشه!از کجا معلوم هزار تا قانون دیگه که همش به ضرر شما باشه نیان بزارن واسه سالای بعد!چرا یکبار واسه همیشه همه ی انرژیتونو صرف این کنکور لعنتی نمیکنید که قبول شید بره رد کارش!!یبار واسه همیشه بشین حقتو بگیر لعنتی!منتظر چی نشستی!منتظر معجزه ای؟معجزه ای در کار نیست خودت باید از صبح تا شب اینقدر به خودت سخت بگیری و فشار بیاری تا به اون چیزی که میخای برسی!این دوره دیگه هیچکس تره هم واسه کسی خرد نمیکنه!اگه پشتت گرمه و خونواده ی پولداری داری که خب دغدغه ای نداری و سختی نکشیدی تاحالا تا بفهمی قررار گرفتن تو شرایط سخت یعنی چی اگه یکی مث منی که هیچکس نیست حامیت باشه و راه به هیچ جایی نداری و تنها امیدت به کنکوره لطفا نزار کاری کنی که بعدا یه عمر حسرتش به دلت بمونه!فرق تویی که الان بیخیال همه چی شدی با اونی که این سه ماهو بکوبمیخونه فقط تو تلاششه!نه اون نخبه تر از تو هس نه تو خنگ تر از اونی فقط اون تلاش کرده و به خودش بیخابی و سختی داده تو این چند ماه!اصلا از خوابت بزن از همه چی زندگیت بزن واسه اینکه بتونی به هدفت برسی!نترس از بیخابی کسی نمیمیره 3 ماه زجر کش خودت کن تا جایی که میتونی تلاش کن یه عمر خیال خودتو راحت کن!تویی که از الان میگی نمیشه و میخام بزارم سال دیگه مطمئن باش سال دیگه هم میاد وهمچین موقعی هم میرسه دوباره تو همین وضعیتی هستی که هستی!کسی که نخاد از اشتباهات گذشتت درس بگیره محکومه به شکست و نابودی!وقتی هنوز 3 ماه وقت داری و اگه بخای و واقعا قید همه چیو بزنی قبول شی مگه احمقی یسال خودتو عقب بندازی از زندگی!پشت کنکور موندن جز بدبختی و خودخوری هیچی واست نداره!3 ماه طلایی جلو روته که میتونی ایندتو باهاش دگرگون کنی اگه بخای چرا داری خودتو بدبخت میکنی!خودت حالت از این مدل زندگی کردنت بهم نمیخوره!تا کی میخای یه مسیر اشتباهو هزار بار بری!یه بارهم که شده بیفت تو یه ریل درست مستقیم برو بزن به هدف راحت اول مهر برو بشین تو دانشگاه به خودت افتخار کن و انتقام هر چی سختی که تا الان کشیدیو بگیر!به جای اینکه با درس نخوندن و قبول نشدن تو کنکور یه دری از بدبختی به روی بدبختیای دیگت باز کنی و یه عمر به خودت سرکوفت بزنی 3 ماه قید همه چیو بزن کلا خاموش باش بیخیال همه چی شو هر کاری که تو رو از درس دور میکنه سراغش نرو بکوب بشین بخون یه پلی از خوشبختی تو مسیر زندگیت بساز از این حال بد خودتو خلاص کن!اگه کسی دلیل حال خوبت نمیشه خودت دلیلی باش واسه اینکه حال خودت و خونوادتو با قبولی توی همین مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور خوب کنی.این روزا مث برق و باد داره میگذره و یه روز این تاپیکو باز میکنی و میبینی شب کنکور رسید و اگه توی اون شب کاری که بهت گفتمو نکرده باشی کلی افسوس میخوری که ای کاش به حرفای تتلو گوش داده بودم!ولی افسوس که دیگه اون موقع دیر شده!یکی از طلایی ترین 3 ماهه ی تاریخ زندگیتو در پیش داری زندگیتو با 3 ماه تلاش نکردن ****** نده خواهشا پاشو به خودت بیا قید همه چیو بزن تو این 3 ماه بیخیال گوشی کامپیوتر رفیق و همه شو یه بار واسه همیشه 3 ماه بکوب بخون قبول شو برو پی زندگی و خوشبختی ایندت!نزار این اوار کنکور دوباره رو سرت خراب شه!با 3 ماه تلاش و بیخابی و زجر کشیدن یه عمر خیال خودتو از بابت کنکور و ایندت راحت کن!امیدوارم همگی به اون چیزی که دوس دارید و لایقش هستید برسید!موفق باشید.یا علی مدد

----------


## God_of_war

چقد شعر نوشتی متن کوتاه بنویس تا همه بخونن لاقل پستت ارزش داشته باشه .
رفع اسپم= علت درس نخوندن  اومدن به اینترنت نیس علتش علاقه واقعی نداشتن به درس پایه ی ضعیف مخصوصا در ریاضی و فیزیک، نداشتن تفریح یا ورزش و حبس کردن خود در خانه که نهایتا نتیجش میشه ساعت ۱۲ ظهر از خواب پا شدن و وقتتو به جای درس با فیلم دیدن پر کنی یا بازی کردن و اینستا و غیره . و اصلی ترین علتش اینه زیادی همه چی واسه ماها فراهمه داشتن یه پدر مادر سنگدل که روزتو برات جهنم کنن باعث میشه قدر درس رو بدونی و تو سختی و مشکلات به هدفت برسی مثل کار کردن در بیرون و همزمان درس خوندن.

----------


## sis.b

مرسی که انقد وقت گزاشتید این تلنگر لازم بود

----------


## Matean

> چقد شعر نوشتی متن کوتاه بنویس تا همه بخونن لاقل پستت ارزش داشته باشه .
> رفع اسپم= علت درس نخوندن  اومدن به اینترنت نیس علتش علاقه واقعی نداشتن به درس پایه ی ضعیف مخصوصا در ریاضی و فیزیک، نداشتن تفریح یا ورزش و حبس کردن خود در خانه که نهایتا نتیجش میشه ساعت ۱۲ ظهر از خواب پا شدن و وقتتو به جای درس با فیلم دیدن پر کنی یا بازی کردن و اینستا و غیره . و اصلی ترین علتش اینه زیادی همه چی واسه ماها فراهمه داشتن یه پدر مادر سنگدل که روزتو برات جهنم کنن باعث میشه قدر درس رو بدونی و تو سختی و مشکلات به هدفت برسی مثل کار کردن در بیرون و همزمان درس خوندن.


بشدت موافقم.مخصوصا درباره پدرومادر دلسوز.مضره لامصب

----------


## Ham1

> سلام.من حرفمو میزنم به تو!تو خواه پند گیر خواه راه خودتو برو.من چیزی که بنظرم درسته رو میگم و میرم امیدوارم واقعا یه سریا به خودشون بیان!ببینید واقعا میگم اگه کسی میخاد یه جای درست حسابی قبول شه باید تمام دغدغه اش و فکر و ذکرش فقط و فقط و فقط کنکور باشه!یعنی چی یعنی اینکه تویی که واقعا میخای به یه جایی برسی 3 ماه گوشیتو خاموشو کن!نتتو قطع کن!تو اینترنت نیا!واتساپ تلگرام اینستاگرام انجمن کنکور اینا رو بریز دور!تویی که سردرگمی هنوز نمیدونی چیکار کنی قدم اولو محکم بردار همه راه های ارتباطیتو خاموش کن!گوشیتو خاموش کن نزار یک دقیقه هم از وقتت صرف اینا شه!تو باید از صبح که بیدار میشی سرت فقط تو کتاب باشه تا شب که میخای بخابی دیگه از خستگی رو همون کتاب خوابت ببره!تویی که میای صبح تا شب الکی وقتتو پشت نت میگذرونی برو بشین با خودت فکر کن ببین این همه نت اومدی و سرت تو گوشی بود چی بهت اضاف شد!تهش به کجا رسید!کاری نکن سه ماه دیگه شرمنده ی خودت و خونوادت باشی!انجمن کنکور هیچ نفعی واسه تویی که داری وقتتو اینجا تلف میکنی نداره!اراز مدیر اینجا الان دلش به حال شما سوخته که میاین اینجا؟!نخیر اون هر چی کاربرش بیشتر بشه تعداد بنرای انجمنش بیشتر میشه و پول بیشتری به جیب میزنه!این دوره هر کیو نگاه کنی فکر منفعت خودشه خیلی کم دلسوز واسه ادم پیدا میشه که همونم تهش اگه نگاه کنی میبینی یه جایی خنجرشو بهت میزنه!کسیو که فکر میکردی یه عمر دوستت بوده میتونه بدترین دشمنت باشه!لطفا اگه کسی دلسوزت نیست خودت دلت به حال خودت بسوزه برو بشین فکر کن ببین اگه کنکور قبول نشی چه بدبختی باید بکشی یه عمر!اونم تو ایرانی که نه کار درستی توش پیدا میشه نه ادم راه به جایی داره یه عمر سرخورده میشی!تویی که سن و سالت شاید کمتر باشه حالا سرت گرمه نمیفهمی چه قمار وحشتناکی داری با ایندت و عمرت انجام میدی!هنوز سرت به سنگ نخورده بفهمی در اینده چقدر خود خوری میکنی و خودتو سرزنش میکنی که ای کاش همین زمانی که الان توشی دوباره برمیگشت و تو میتونستی ایندتو از نو بسازی ولی جز حسرت و افسوس کاری رو اون موقع نمیتونی از پیش ببری!اونایی که قبلا کنکور دادن سال 93 و 94 یا شایدم قبل تر یا یه سال کم و زیاد میفهمن من چی میگم!اینا حاضرن هر کاری که از دستشون بر میاد انجام بدن تا برگردن همون سالا بتونن حق خودشونو بگیرن!خیلیا هستن الانم از اون موقع نشستن و میخان بیان دوباره کنکور بدن ولی این که ببینی همه دوست و رفیقات یه جا قبول شدن رفتن تو موندی و یه عالم دردی که پیشته و هیچکس از همون دوست و رفیقا الان نیستش حتی بیاد یه هزار تومنی بخاد کف دستت بزاره !ببینید اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن و هنوزم نرفتن دانشگاه چقدر سرخورده هستن پیش خودشون و وجدان خودشون و خونواده و بقیه و اکثرا راه به هیچ جایی ندارن و هنوزم تنها راهشونو کنکور میدونن!هم چین ادمایی شاید هیچ فرقی با رتبه های برتر نداشتن ولی تنها فرقشون این بوده تو وقت مناسب و زمان مناسب خودشون اون تلاشی که باید میکردنو نکردن! ولی ادم خوبه هر چیزی تو وقت مناسب خودش براش اتفاق بیفته!میگن کاش همه چیز به وقتش برات اتفاق بیفته همون موقع که ذوقشو داری وگرنه گذر زمان همه چیزو بی رنگ میکنه!به این فک کن اگه قبول نشی یه رشته خوب سنت که رفت بالا میخای چه گلی به سر خودت بمالی!میخای بری تو این ایران خراب شده کارگری کنی!میخای بری رو یه مغازه صبح تا شب جوون بکنی و سگ دو بزنی واسه اینکه بخان ماهی یه میلیون یا نهایتا یک و نیم بهت بدن!دیگه با یه میلیون پول میشه این دوره زندگی کرد!میخای یه عمری خودتو پیش بقیه خار و ذلیل کنی و ازت مث***کار بکشن صبح تا شب واسه انیکه بخان ماهی یه تومن بهت بدن!همیشه که ادم جوون نیس و همیشه هم ادم نمیتونه سربار خونوادش باشه!یه روزی باید مسیر زندگیتو از خونوادت جدا کنی و بری سراغ زندگی خودت!فک کن ببین اون روز تو سن بالاتر که رسیدی کجای این زندگی میخای وایسی!میخای یه عمر با مدرک دیپلم بری کارگری کنی یا رو سوپری کار کنی یا هر کاری کنی صبح تا شب اندازه ی ده نفر کار کنی واسه اینکه هر کاری کنی بخان نهایتا ماهی یک میلیون و نیم بهت بدن یا میخای یه عمر دستت تو جیب خودت باشه و از لحاظ شغل و درامد خیال خودتو راحت کنی تا در اینده نخای به هر کس و ناکسی رو بزنی واسه اینکه بخاد یه کمکی بهت کنه یا یه کاری واست پیدا کنه که هیچ وقت در شانت نبوده و نیست!زندگی خیلی بیرحم تر از این حرفاست چند سال دیگه هم سنت رفته بالا هم صد تا قانونه جدید اومده به کنکور اضافه شده که میگی کاش تا اوضاع از این بدتر نشده بود کلک کارو کنده بودی!از کجا معلوم معدل تاثیرش قطعی نشه!از کجا معلوم هزار تا قانون دیگه که همش به ضرر شما باشه نیان بزارن واسه سالای بعد!چرا یکبار واسه همیشه همه ی انرژیتونو صرف این کنکور لعنتی نمیکنید که قبول شید بره رد کارش!!یبار واسه همیشه بشین حقتو بگیر لعنتی!منتظر چی نشستی!منتظر معجزه ای؟معجزه ای در کار نیست خودت باید از صبح تا شب اینقدر به خودت سخت بگیری و فشار بیاری تا به اون چیزی که میخای برسی!این دوره دیگه هیچکس تره هم واسه کسی خرد نمیکنه!اگه پشتت گرمه و خونواده ی پولداری داری که خب دغدغه ای نداری و سختی نکشیدی تاحالا تا بفهمی قررار گرفتن تو شرایط سخت یعنی چی اگه یکی مث منی که هیچکس نیست حامیت باشه و راه به هیچ جایی نداری و تنها امیدت به کنکوره لطفا نزار کاری کنی که بعدا یه عمر حسرتش به دلت بمونه!فرق تویی که الان بیخیال همه چی شدی با اونی که این سه ماهو بکوبمیخونه فقط تو تلاششه!نه اون نخبه تر از تو هس نه تو خنگ تر از اونی فقط اون تلاش کرده و به خودش بیخابی و سختی داده تو این چند ماه!اصلا از خوابت بزن از همه چی زندگیت بزن واسه اینکه بتونی به هدفت برسی!نترس از بیخابی کسی نمیمیره 3 ماه زجر کش خودت کن تا جایی که میتونی تلاش کن یه عمر خیال خودتو راحت کن!تویی که از الان میگی نمیشه و میخام بزارم سال دیگه مطمئن باش سال دیگه هم میاد وهمچین موقعی هم میرسه دوباره تو همین وضعیتی هستی که هستی!کسی که نخاد از اشتباهات گذشتت درس بگیره محکومه به شکست و نابودی!وقتی هنوز 3 ماه وقت داری و اگه بخای و واقعا قید همه چیو بزنی قبول شی مگه احمقی یسال خودتو عقب بندازی از زندگی!پشت کنکور موندن جز بدبختی و خودخوری هیچی واست نداره!3 ماه طلایی جلو روته که میتونی ایندتو باهاش دگرگون کنی اگه بخای چرا داری خودتو بدبخت میکنی!خودت حالت از این مدل زندگی کردنت بهم نمیخوره!تا کی میخای یه مسیر اشتباهو هزار بار بری!یه بارهم که شده بیفت تو یه ریل درست مستقیم برو بزن به هدف راحت اول مهر برو بشین تو دانشگاه به خودت افتخار کن و انتقام هر چی سختی که تا الان کشیدیو بگیر!به جای اینکه با درس نخوندن و قبول نشدن تو کنکور یه دری از بدبختی به روی بدبختیای دیگت باز کنی و یه عمر به خودت سرکوفت بزنی 3 ماه قید همه چیو بزن کلا خاموش باش بیخیال همه چی شو هر کاری که تو رو از درس دور میکنه سراغش نرو بکوب بشین بخون یه پلی از خوشبختی تو مسیر زندگیت بساز از این حال بد خودتو خلاص کن!اگه کسی دلیل حال خوبت نمیشه خودت دلیلی باش واسه اینکه حال خودت و خونوادتو با قبولی توی همین مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور خوب کنی.این روزا مث برق و باد داره میگذره و یه روز این تاپیکو باز میکنی و میبینی شب کنکور رسید و اگه توی اون شب کاری که بهت گفتمو نکرده باشی کلی افسوس میخوری که ای کاش به حرفای تتلو گوش داده بودم!ولی افسوس که دیگه اون موقع دیر شده!یکی از طلایی ترین 3 ماهه ی تاریخ زندگیتو در پیش داری زندگیتو با 3 ماه تلاش نکردن ****** نده خواهشا پاشو به خودت بیا قید همه چیو بزن تو این 3 ماه بیخیال گوشی کامپیوتر رفیق و همه شو یه بار واسه همیشه 3 ماه بکوب بخون قبول شو برو پی زندگی و خوشبختی ایندت!نزار این اوار کنکور دوباره رو سرت خراب شه!با 3 ماه تلاش و بیخابی و زجر کشیدن یه عمر خیال خودتو از بابت کنکور و ایندت راحت کن!امیدوارم همگی به اون چیزی که دوس دارید و لایقش هستید برسید!موفق باشید.یا علی مدد


حرقاتون کاملا درسته ولی نه برای همه
خود من سرم به سنگ خورده و واقعا میخوام شروع کنم ولی اگر منطقی باشم برای یکی مثل من که تقریبا صفره خیلی دیر شده. تازه از این زمانی که مونده بیشترش صرف امتحانات نهیی میشه و وقتی برای درس های دیگه نیست.
هر سال شاگرد اول بودم ولی امسال نمیدونم چی شد که این سال آخر رو با تنبلی و بی خیالی شروع کردم وادامه دادم. الان هم پشیمونم و دارم چوبشو میخورم. ولی فرصتی نمونده این هم که میگن هیچ وقت دیر نیست اصلا حرف درستی نیست. یعنی برای همه صدق نمیکنه.
من عواقب کارمو پذیرفتم و فقط دارم سعی میکنم که باهاش کنار بیام.
به هرحال ممنون. یه فرصتی پیش اومد خودمو خالی کنم.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


حرقاتون کاملا درسته ولی نه برای همه
خود من سرم به سنگ خورده و واقعا میخوام شروع کنم ولی اگر منطقی باشم برای یکی مثل من که تقریبا صفره خیلی دیر شده. تازه از این زمانی که مونده بیشترش صرف امتحانات نهیی میشه و وقتی برای درس های دیگه نیست.
هر سال شاگرد اول بودم ولی امسال نمیدونم چی شد که این سال آخر رو با تنبلی و بی خیالی شروع کردم وادامه دادم. الان هم پشیمونم و دارم چوبشو میخورم. ولی فرصتی نمونده این هم که میگن هیچ وقت دیر نیست اصلا حرف درستی نیست. یعنی برای همه صدق نمیکنه.
من عواقب کارمو پذیرفتم و فقط دارم سعی میکنم که باهاش کنار بیام.
به هرحال ممنون. یه فرصتی پیش اومد خودمو خالی کنم.


خدایی فاز شما و امثال شما ک میگن من صفرصفرم چیه؟ یعنی کلا مدرسه نرفتین؟ بوی گچ بهتون نخورده ک از حالت صفر بیاین بیرون؟شمایی که شاگرد ممتاز بودی چطور می تونی صفر باشی؟ شما اعتماد به نفست صفره نه سطح درسیت.جمع کن خودتو و سفت بشین سر درت بابا سه ماه وقت داری حالا یا قبول میشی یا نه،دیگه این فاز نا امیدی چیه این وسط؟! به خدا بعدا پشیمون میشی ک کشیدی کنار.ته تهشم ک قبول نشدی کار سال بعدت رو آسون کردی،حداقل آزمون و خطا دیگه نداری واسه سال بعد.حرف خواهرتو گوش کن.فقط با شما نیستم با تمام کساییم ک فاز منفی نمی تونم نمیشه برداشتن.هیچ کسی تا حالا از نا امید نشدن ضرر نکرده،شما هم نمی کنی.*

----------


## rezamh

کسی که حوصله خوندن این متن رو داره ۱۰۰درصد حوصله درس خوندنم داره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amaz

> سلام.من حرفمو میزنم به تو!تو خواه پند گیر خواه راه خودتو برو.من چیزی که بنظرم درسته رو میگم و میرم امیدوارم واقعا یه سریا به خودشون بیان!ببینید واقعا میگم اگه کسی میخاد یه جای درست حسابی قبول شه باید تمام دغدغه اش و فکر و ذکرش فقط و فقط و فقط کنکور باشه!یعنی چی یعنی اینکه تویی که واقعا میخای به یه جایی برسی 3 ماه گوشیتو خاموشو کن!نتتو قطع کن!تو اینترنت نیا!واتساپ تلگرام اینستاگرام انجمن کنکور اینا رو بریز دور!تویی که سردرگمی هنوز نمیدونی چیکار کنی قدم اولو محکم بردار همه راه های ارتباطیتو خاموش کن!گوشیتو خاموش کن نزار یک دقیقه هم از وقتت صرف اینا شه!تو باید از صبح که بیدار میشی سرت فقط تو کتاب باشه تا شب که میخای بخابی دیگه از خستگی رو همون کتاب خوابت ببره!تویی که میای صبح تا شب الکی وقتتو پشت نت میگذرونی برو بشین با خودت فکر کن ببین این همه نت اومدی و سرت تو گوشی بود چی بهت اضاف شد!تهش به کجا رسید!کاری نکن سه ماه دیگه شرمنده ی خودت و خونوادت باشی!انجمن کنکور هیچ نفعی واسه تویی که داری وقتتو اینجا تلف میکنی نداره!اراز مدیر اینجا الان دلش به حال شما سوخته که میاین اینجا؟!نخیر اون هر چی کاربرش بیشتر بشه تعداد بنرای انجمنش بیشتر میشه و پول بیشتری به جیب میزنه!این دوره هر کیو نگاه کنی فکر منفعت خودشه خیلی کم دلسوز واسه ادم پیدا میشه که همونم تهش اگه نگاه کنی میبینی یه جایی خنجرشو بهت میزنه!کسیو که فکر میکردی یه عمر دوستت بوده میتونه بدترین دشمنت باشه!لطفا اگه کسی دلسوزت نیست خودت دلت به حال خودت بسوزه برو بشین فکر کن ببین اگه کنکور قبول نشی چه بدبختی باید بکشی یه عمر!اونم تو ایرانی که نه کار درستی توش پیدا میشه نه ادم راه به جایی داره یه عمر سرخورده میشی!تویی که سن و سالت شاید کمتر باشه حالا سرت گرمه نمیفهمی چه قمار وحشتناکی داری با ایندت و عمرت انجام میدی!هنوز سرت به سنگ نخورده بفهمی در اینده چقدر خود خوری میکنی و خودتو سرزنش میکنی که ای کاش همین زمانی که الان توشی دوباره برمیگشت و تو میتونستی ایندتو از نو بسازی ولی جز حسرت و افسوس کاری رو اون موقع نمیتونی از پیش ببری!اونایی که قبلا کنکور دادن سال 93 و 94 یا شایدم قبل تر یا یه سال کم و زیاد میفهمن من چی میگم!اینا حاضرن هر کاری که از دستشون بر میاد انجام بدن تا برگردن همون سالا بتونن حق خودشونو بگیرن!خیلیا هستن الانم از اون موقع نشستن و میخان بیان دوباره کنکور بدن ولی این که ببینی همه دوست و رفیقات یه جا قبول شدن رفتن تو موندی و یه عالم دردی که پیشته و هیچکس از همون دوست و رفیقا الان نیستش حتی بیاد یه هزار تومنی بخاد کف دستت بزاره !ببینید اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن و هنوزم نرفتن دانشگاه چقدر سرخورده هستن پیش خودشون و وجدان خودشون و خونواده و بقیه و اکثرا راه به هیچ جایی ندارن و هنوزم تنها راهشونو کنکور میدونن!هم چین ادمایی شاید هیچ فرقی با رتبه های برتر نداشتن ولی تنها فرقشون این بوده تو وقت مناسب و زمان مناسب خودشون اون تلاشی که باید میکردنو نکردن! ولی ادم خوبه هر چیزی تو وقت مناسب خودش براش اتفاق بیفته!میگن کاش همه چیز به وقتش برات اتفاق بیفته همون موقع که ذوقشو داری وگرنه گذر زمان همه چیزو بی رنگ میکنه!به این فک کن اگه قبول نشی یه رشته خوب سنت که رفت بالا میخای چه گلی به سر خودت بمالی!میخای بری تو این ایران خراب شده کارگری کنی!میخای بری رو یه مغازه صبح تا شب جوون بکنی و سگ دو بزنی واسه اینکه بخان ماهی یه میلیون یا نهایتا یک و نیم بهت بدن!دیگه با یه میلیون پول میشه این دوره زندگی کرد!میخای یه عمری خودتو پیش بقیه خار و ذلیل کنی و ازت مث***کار بکشن صبح تا شب واسه انیکه بخان ماهی یه تومن بهت بدن!همیشه که ادم جوون نیس و همیشه هم ادم نمیتونه سربار خونوادش باشه!یه روزی باید مسیر زندگیتو از خونوادت جدا کنی و بری سراغ زندگی خودت!فک کن ببین اون روز تو سن بالاتر که رسیدی کجای این زندگی میخای وایسی!میخای یه عمر با مدرک دیپلم بری کارگری کنی یا رو سوپری کار کنی یا هر کاری کنی صبح تا شب اندازه ی ده نفر کار کنی واسه اینکه هر کاری کنی بخان نهایتا ماهی یک میلیون و نیم بهت بدن یا میخای یه عمر دستت تو جیب خودت باشه و از لحاظ شغل و درامد خیال خودتو راحت کنی تا در اینده نخای به هر کس و ناکسی رو بزنی واسه اینکه بخاد یه کمکی بهت کنه یا یه کاری واست پیدا کنه که هیچ وقت در شانت نبوده و نیست!زندگی خیلی بیرحم تر از این حرفاست چند سال دیگه هم سنت رفته بالا هم صد تا قانونه جدید اومده به کنکور اضافه شده که میگی کاش تا اوضاع از این بدتر نشده بود کلک کارو کنده بودی!از کجا معلوم معدل تاثیرش قطعی نشه!از کجا معلوم هزار تا قانون دیگه که همش به ضرر شما باشه نیان بزارن واسه سالای بعد!چرا یکبار واسه همیشه همه ی انرژیتونو صرف این کنکور لعنتی نمیکنید که قبول شید بره رد کارش!!یبار واسه همیشه بشین حقتو بگیر لعنتی!منتظر چی نشستی!منتظر معجزه ای؟معجزه ای در کار نیست خودت باید از صبح تا شب اینقدر به خودت سخت بگیری و فشار بیاری تا به اون چیزی که میخای برسی!این دوره دیگه هیچکس تره هم واسه کسی خرد نمیکنه!اگه پشتت گرمه و خونواده ی پولداری داری که خب دغدغه ای نداری و سختی نکشیدی تاحالا تا بفهمی قررار گرفتن تو شرایط سخت یعنی چی اگه یکی مث منی که هیچکس نیست حامیت باشه و راه به هیچ جایی نداری و تنها امیدت به کنکوره لطفا نزار کاری کنی که بعدا یه عمر حسرتش به دلت بمونه!فرق تویی که الان بیخیال همه چی شدی با اونی که این سه ماهو بکوبمیخونه فقط تو تلاششه!نه اون نخبه تر از تو هس نه تو خنگ تر از اونی فقط اون تلاش کرده و به خودش بیخابی و سختی داده تو این چند ماه!اصلا از خوابت بزن از همه چی زندگیت بزن واسه اینکه بتونی به هدفت برسی!نترس از بیخابی کسی نمیمیره 3 ماه زجر کش خودت کن تا جایی که میتونی تلاش کن یه عمر خیال خودتو راحت کن!تویی که از الان میگی نمیشه و میخام بزارم سال دیگه مطمئن باش سال دیگه هم میاد وهمچین موقعی هم میرسه دوباره تو همین وضعیتی هستی که هستی!کسی که نخاد از اشتباهات گذشتت درس بگیره محکومه به شکست و نابودی!وقتی هنوز 3 ماه وقت داری و اگه بخای و واقعا قید همه چیو بزنی قبول شی مگه احمقی یسال خودتو عقب بندازی از زندگی!پشت کنکور موندن جز بدبختی و خودخوری هیچی واست نداره!3 ماه طلایی جلو روته که میتونی ایندتو باهاش دگرگون کنی اگه بخای چرا داری خودتو بدبخت میکنی!خودت حالت از این مدل زندگی کردنت بهم نمیخوره!تا کی میخای یه مسیر اشتباهو هزار بار بری!یه بارهم که شده بیفت تو یه ریل درست مستقیم برو بزن به هدف راحت اول مهر برو بشین تو دانشگاه به خودت افتخار کن و انتقام هر چی سختی که تا الان کشیدیو بگیر!به جای اینکه با درس نخوندن و قبول نشدن تو کنکور یه دری از بدبختی به روی بدبختیای دیگت باز کنی و یه عمر به خودت سرکوفت بزنی 3 ماه قید همه چیو بزن کلا خاموش باش بیخیال همه چی شو هر کاری که تو رو از درس دور میکنه سراغش نرو بکوب بشین بخون یه پلی از خوشبختی تو مسیر زندگیت بساز از این حال بد خودتو خلاص کن!اگه کسی دلیل حال خوبت نمیشه خودت دلیلی باش واسه اینکه حال خودت و خونوادتو با قبولی توی همین مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور خوب کنی.این روزا مث برق و باد داره میگذره و یه روز این تاپیکو باز میکنی و میبینی شب کنکور رسید و اگه توی اون شب کاری که بهت گفتمو نکرده باشی کلی افسوس میخوری که ای کاش به حرفای تتلو گوش داده بودم!ولی افسوس که دیگه اون موقع دیر شده!یکی از طلایی ترین 3 ماهه ی تاریخ زندگیتو در پیش داری زندگیتو با 3 ماه تلاش نکردن ****** نده خواهشا پاشو به خودت بیا قید همه چیو بزن تو این 3 ماه بیخیال گوشی کامپیوتر رفیق و همه شو یه بار واسه همیشه 3 ماه بکوب بخون قبول شو برو پی زندگی و خوشبختی ایندت!نزار این اوار کنکور دوباره رو سرت خراب شه!با 3 ماه تلاش و بیخابی و زجر کشیدن یه عمر خیال خودتو از بابت کنکور و ایندت راحت کن!امیدوارم همگی به اون چیزی که دوس دارید و لایقش هستید برسید!موفق باشید.یا علی مدد


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
تتلو جان دمت گرم. ایشالا خودتم موفق باشی. فقط لطفا دفعه بعد در دو خط خلاصش کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## anis79

طولانی بود ولی جالب نبود
گوشی اپ های ارتباطی اینترنت داشتن به معنای عدم قبولی در دانشگاه نیس :Yahoo (21): 
کسی بخواد بخونه انگیزه داشته باشه میخونه چه ربطی داره 
میشه روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس خوند اخر شب هم میشه از این اپ ها استفاده کرد
این که برای پول بخوای درس بخونی و کنکور بدی میتونه ایده خوبی باشه به شرطی که بازه زمانی تحصیل کوتاه باشه سریع بری سر کار
این همه ادم اطراف ما هستن و وضع مالی خوبی دارن همه کنکور دادن؟؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## rogi

> چقد شعر نوشتی متن کوتاه بنویس تا همه بخونن لاقل پستت ارزش داشته باشه .
> رفع اسپم= علت درس نخوندن  اومدن به اینترنت نیس علتش علاقه واقعی نداشتن به درس پایه ی ضعیف مخصوصا در ریاضی و فیزیک، نداشتن تفریح یا ورزش و حبس کردن خود در خانه که نهایتا نتیجش میشه ساعت ۱۲ ظهر از خواب پا شدن و وقتتو به جای درس با فیلم دیدن پر کنی یا بازی کردن و اینستا و غیره . و اصلی ترین علتش اینه زیادی همه چی واسه ماها فراهمه داشتن یه پدر مادر سنگدل که روزتو برات جهنم کنن باعث میشه قدر درس رو بدونی و تو سختی و مشکلات به هدفت برسی مثل کار کردن در بیرون و همزمان درس خوندن.


ی سوال داشتم!
شما مگر قبلا کاربر اخراجی نبودی؟چطور بازم فعالیت میکنید؟

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


حرقاتون کاملا درسته ولی نه برای همه
خود من سرم به سنگ خورده و واقعا میخوام شروع کنم ولی اگر منطقی باشم برای یکی مثل من که تقریبا صفره خیلی دیر شده. تازه از این زمانی که مونده بیشترش صرف امتحانات نهیی میشه و وقتی برای درس های دیگه نیست.
هر سال شاگرد اول بودم ولی امسال نمیدونم چی شد که این سال آخر رو با تنبلی و بی خیالی شروع کردم وادامه دادم. الان هم پشیمونم و دارم چوبشو میخورم. ولی فرصتی نمونده این هم که میگن هیچ وقت دیر نیست اصلا حرف درستی نیست. یعنی برای همه صدق نمیکنه.
من عواقب کارمو پذیرفتم و فقط دارم سعی میکنم که باهاش کنار بیام.
به هرحال ممنون. یه فرصتی پیش اومد خودمو خالی کنم.


شما دو تا راه داری . یا این که تمام تمرکزتو بزاری برای کنکورت و زیاد به نهایی توجه نکنی . یا این که هر کدوم از امتحانات نهایی و تبدیل به یه فرصت کنی . مثلا اگه امتحان ادبیات دوازدهم داری تو اون روزای فرجه ادبیات بقچه ای میخونی همه تستاشو میزنی کامل میبندیش دیگه خیالت راحته . من خیلی پشیمونم که سال پیش دانشگاهیم چنین کاری انجام ندادم .*

----------


## Mobin.

_ین دوره زندگی کرد!میخای یه عمری خودتو پیش بقیه خار و ذلیل کنی  :_ داداش من کاری به متن ندارم ولی کلمه خار درست نیس . خوار درسته . تو غلط املایی  ها معمولا میاد .  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> ی سوال داشتم!
> شما مگر قبلا کاربر اخراجی نبودی؟چطور بازم فعالیت میکنید؟


بعضی از اخراج ها یه مدت معینی داره

----------


## Ham1

> *
> 
> خدایی فاز شما و امثال شما ک میگن من صفرصفرم چیه؟ یعنی کلا مدرسه نرفتین؟ بوی گچ بهتون نخورده ک از حالت صفر بیاین بیرون؟شمایی که شاگرد ممتاز بودی چطور می تونی صفر باشی؟ شما اعتماد به نفست صفره نه سطح درسیت.جمع کن خودتو و سفت بشین سر درت بابا سه ماه وقت داری حالا یا قبول میشی یا نه،دیگه این فاز نا امیدی چیه این وسط؟! به خدا بعدا پشیمون میشی ک کشیدی کنار.ته تهشم ک قبول نشدی کار سال بعدت رو آسون کردی،حداقل آزمون و خطا دیگه نداری واسه سال بعد.حرف خواهرتو گوش کن.فقط با شما نیستم با تمام کساییم ک فاز منفی نمی تونم نمیشه برداشتن.هیچ کسی تا حالا از نا امید نشدن ضرر نکرده،شما هم نمی کنی.*


ممنون از راهنمایی
من از این به بعد تمام تلاشمو میکنم. تا هرجا رسیدم میخونم. به نتیجه هم فکر نمیکنم تا بعد کنکور.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ham1


ممنون از راهنمایی
من از این به بعد تمام تلاشمو میکنم. تا هرجا رسیدم میخونم. به نتیجه هم فکر نمیکنم تا بعد کنکور.


آفرین پسر خوب.از ته دلم دعا میکنم خدا کمکت کنه و به نتیجه برسی و وسط کار نا امید نشی.*

----------


## genzo

ببینید راستش وسایل ارتباط جمعی بر میگرده به کاربردش 
مثلا من که اینجام اگر از تاپیک زیست شناسی استفاده کنم خوبه 
اما اگر همش تو چت باکس پلاس  باشم فایده نداره 
البته یه نکته اکثر بچه ها اینجا استفاده غلط دارن از انجمن و صرفا حاشیه

----------


## NormaL

> طولانی بود ولی جالب نبود
> گوشی اپ های ارتباطی اینترنت داشتن به معنای عدم قبولی در دانشگاه نیس
> کسی بخواد بخونه انگیزه داشته باشه میخونه چه ربطی داره 
> میشه روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس خوند اخر شب هم میشه از این اپ ها استفاده کرد
> این که برای پول بخوای درس بخونی و کنکور بدی میتونه ایده خوبی باشه به شرطی که بازه زمانی تحصیل کوتاه باشه سریع بری سر کار
> این همه ادم اطراف ما هستن و وضع مالی خوبی دارن همه کنکور دادن؟؟


نه اونا یا ژن خوب داشتن یا پدر پولدار داشتن که ما هیچکدومشو نداریم :Yahoo (1):  هرچند افرادی هستن که از هیچ به همه چیز رسیدن، اون هم از راهی غیر از کنکور، اما مطمئنم که اون هم احتمالش خیلی کمه. @

----------


## nidorma

> ببینید راستش وسایل ارتباط جمعی بر میگرده به کاربردش 
> مثلا من که اینجام اگر از تاپیک زیست شناسی استفاده کنم خوبه 
> اما اگر همش تو چت باکس پلاس  باشم فایده نداره 
> البته یه نکته اکثر بچه ها اینجا استفاده غلط دارن از انجمن و صرفا حاشیه


چت باکس پلاس چیه اصلا؟

----------


## NormaL

> چت باکس پلاس چیه اصلا؟


میگه توی چت باکس، ((پلاس)) باشم:/

----------


## matinzu80

> چت باکس پلاس چیه اصلا؟


نور اور تینک یو نو چت باکس

----------


## matinzu80

ولی خودمونیم تتلو  :Yahoo (21):  حرف دلت چ طولانیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NormaL

> ولی خودمونیم تتلو  حرف دلت چ طولانیه


تتلیتیاش صلوات

----------


## zhi.a

نزدیک به 20 باره که اومدم تو این تاپیک هنوز نتونستم کامل بخونمش :Yahoo (21): 
الان رسیدم خط سوم :Yahoo (21): 
ان شا الله تا چندماه دیگه همشو میخونم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## matinzu80

> نزدیک به 20 باره که اومدم تو این تاپیک هنوز نتونستم کامل بخونمش
> الان رسیدم خط سوم
> ان شا الله تا چندماه دیگه همشو میخونم


تا همونجا کافیه بقیش حاشیه رفته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## genzo

لطفا تاپیک را به حاشیه نکشید و اسپم ندید 
رفع اسپم:
ممنون از استارتر بابت تاپیک 
انجمن میتواند مفید باشد مخصوصا اگر از تاپیک های درشیش بهرخ ببرید

----------


## iwasaswimmer

> سلام.من حرفمو میزنم به تو!تو خواه پند گیر خواه راه خودتو برو.من چیزی که بنظرم درسته رو میگم و میرم امیدوارم واقعا یه سریا به خودشون بیان!ببینید واقعا میگم اگه کسی میخاد یه جای درست حسابی قبول شه باید تمام دغدغه اش و فکر و ذکرش فقط و فقط و فقط کنکور باشه!یعنی چی یعنی اینکه تویی که واقعا میخای به یه جایی برسی 3 ماه گوشیتو خاموشو کن!نتتو قطع کن!تو اینترنت نیا!واتساپ تلگرام اینستاگرام انجمن کنکور اینا رو بریز دور!تویی که سردرگمی هنوز نمیدونی چیکار کنی قدم اولو محکم بردار همه راه های ارتباطیتو خاموش کن!گوشیتو خاموش کن نزار یک دقیقه هم از وقتت صرف اینا شه!تو باید از صبح که بیدار میشی سرت فقط تو کتاب باشه تا شب که میخای بخابی دیگه از خستگی رو همون کتاب خوابت ببره!تویی که میای صبح تا شب الکی وقتتو پشت نت میگذرونی برو بشین با خودت فکر کن ببین این همه نت اومدی و سرت تو گوشی بود چی بهت اضاف شد!تهش به کجا رسید!کاری نکن سه ماه دیگه شرمنده ی خودت و خونوادت باشی!انجمن کنکور هیچ نفعی واسه تویی که داری وقتتو اینجا تلف میکنی نداره!اراز مدیر اینجا الان دلش به حال شما سوخته که میاین اینجا؟!نخیر اون هر چی کاربرش بیشتر بشه تعداد بنرای انجمنش بیشتر میشه و پول بیشتری به جیب میزنه!این دوره هر کیو نگاه کنی فکر منفعت خودشه خیلی کم دلسوز واسه ادم پیدا میشه که همونم تهش اگه نگاه کنی میبینی یه جایی خنجرشو بهت میزنه!کسیو که فکر میکردی یه عمر دوستت بوده میتونه بدترین دشمنت باشه!لطفا اگه کسی دلسوزت نیست خودت دلت به حال خودت بسوزه برو بشین فکر کن ببین اگه کنکور قبول نشی چه بدبختی باید بکشی یه عمر!اونم تو ایرانی که نه کار درستی توش پیدا میشه نه ادم راه به جایی داره یه عمر سرخورده میشی!تویی که سن و سالت شاید کمتر باشه حالا سرت گرمه نمیفهمی چه قمار وحشتناکی داری با ایندت و عمرت انجام میدی!هنوز سرت به سنگ نخورده بفهمی در اینده چقدر خود خوری میکنی و خودتو سرزنش میکنی که ای کاش همین زمانی که الان توشی دوباره برمیگشت و تو میتونستی ایندتو از نو بسازی ولی جز حسرت و افسوس کاری رو اون موقع نمیتونی از پیش ببری!اونایی که قبلا کنکور دادن سال 93 و 94 یا شایدم قبل تر یا یه سال کم و زیاد میفهمن من چی میگم!اینا حاضرن هر کاری که از دستشون بر میاد انجام بدن تا برگردن همون سالا بتونن حق خودشونو بگیرن!خیلیا هستن الانم از اون موقع نشستن و میخان بیان دوباره کنکور بدن ولی این که ببینی همه دوست و رفیقات یه جا قبول شدن رفتن تو موندی و یه عالم دردی که پیشته و هیچکس از همون دوست و رفیقا الان نیستش حتی بیاد یه هزار تومنی بخاد کف دستت بزاره !ببینید اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن و هنوزم نرفتن دانشگاه چقدر سرخورده هستن پیش خودشون و وجدان خودشون و خونواده و بقیه و اکثرا راه به هیچ جایی ندارن و هنوزم تنها راهشونو کنکور میدونن!هم چین ادمایی شاید هیچ فرقی با رتبه های برتر نداشتن ولی تنها فرقشون این بوده تو وقت مناسب و زمان مناسب خودشون اون تلاشی که باید میکردنو نکردن! ولی ادم خوبه هر چیزی تو وقت مناسب خودش براش اتفاق بیفته!میگن کاش همه چیز به وقتش برات اتفاق بیفته همون موقع که ذوقشو داری وگرنه گذر زمان همه چیزو بی رنگ میکنه!به این فک کن اگه قبول نشی یه رشته خوب سنت که رفت بالا میخای چه گلی به سر خودت بمالی!میخای بری تو این ایران خراب شده کارگری کنی!میخای بری رو یه مغازه صبح تا شب جوون بکنی و سگ دو بزنی واسه اینکه بخان ماهی یه میلیون یا نهایتا یک و نیم بهت بدن!دیگه با یه میلیون پول میشه این دوره زندگی کرد!میخای یه عمری خودتو پیش بقیه خار و ذلیل کنی و ازت مث***کار بکشن صبح تا شب واسه انیکه بخان ماهی یه تومن بهت بدن!همیشه که ادم جوون نیس و همیشه هم ادم نمیتونه سربار خونوادش باشه!یه روزی باید مسیر زندگیتو از خونوادت جدا کنی و بری سراغ زندگی خودت!فک کن ببین اون روز تو سن بالاتر که رسیدی کجای این زندگی میخای وایسی!میخای یه عمر با مدرک دیپلم بری کارگری کنی یا رو سوپری کار کنی یا هر کاری کنی صبح تا شب اندازه ی ده نفر کار کنی واسه اینکه هر کاری کنی بخان نهایتا ماهی یک میلیون و نیم بهت بدن یا میخای یه عمر دستت تو جیب خودت باشه و از لحاظ شغل و درامد خیال خودتو راحت کنی تا در اینده نخای به هر کس و ناکسی رو بزنی واسه اینکه بخاد یه کمکی بهت کنه یا یه کاری واست پیدا کنه که هیچ وقت در شانت نبوده و نیست!زندگی خیلی بیرحم تر از این حرفاست چند سال دیگه هم سنت رفته بالا هم صد تا قانونه جدید اومده به کنکور اضافه شده که میگی کاش تا اوضاع از این بدتر نشده بود کلک کارو کنده بودی!از کجا معلوم معدل تاثیرش قطعی نشه!از کجا معلوم هزار تا قانون دیگه که همش به ضرر شما باشه نیان بزارن واسه سالای بعد!چرا یکبار واسه همیشه همه ی انرژیتونو صرف این کنکور لعنتی نمیکنید که قبول شید بره رد کارش!!یبار واسه همیشه بشین حقتو بگیر لعنتی!منتظر چی نشستی!منتظر معجزه ای؟معجزه ای در کار نیست خودت باید از صبح تا شب اینقدر به خودت سخت بگیری و فشار بیاری تا به اون چیزی که میخای برسی!این دوره دیگه هیچکس تره هم واسه کسی خرد نمیکنه!اگه پشتت گرمه و خونواده ی پولداری داری که خب دغدغه ای نداری و سختی نکشیدی تاحالا تا بفهمی قررار گرفتن تو شرایط سخت یعنی چی اگه یکی مث منی که هیچکس نیست حامیت باشه و راه به هیچ جایی نداری و تنها امیدت به کنکوره لطفا نزار کاری کنی که بعدا یه عمر حسرتش به دلت بمونه!فرق تویی که الان بیخیال همه چی شدی با اونی که این سه ماهو بکوبمیخونه فقط تو تلاششه!نه اون نخبه تر از تو هس نه تو خنگ تر از اونی فقط اون تلاش کرده و به خودش بیخابی و سختی داده تو این چند ماه!اصلا از خوابت بزن از همه چی زندگیت بزن واسه اینکه بتونی به هدفت برسی!نترس از بیخابی کسی نمیمیره 3 ماه زجر کش خودت کن تا جایی که میتونی تلاش کن یه عمر خیال خودتو راحت کن!تویی که از الان میگی نمیشه و میخام بزارم سال دیگه مطمئن باش سال دیگه هم میاد وهمچین موقعی هم میرسه دوباره تو همین وضعیتی هستی که هستی!کسی که نخاد از اشتباهات گذشتت درس بگیره محکومه به شکست و نابودی!وقتی هنوز 3 ماه وقت داری و اگه بخای و واقعا قید همه چیو بزنی قبول شی مگه احمقی یسال خودتو عقب بندازی از زندگی!پشت کنکور موندن جز بدبختی و خودخوری هیچی واست نداره!3 ماه طلایی جلو روته که میتونی ایندتو باهاش دگرگون کنی اگه بخای چرا داری خودتو بدبخت میکنی!خودت حالت از این مدل زندگی کردنت بهم نمیخوره!تا کی میخای یه مسیر اشتباهو هزار بار بری!یه بارهم که شده بیفت تو یه ریل درست مستقیم برو بزن به هدف راحت اول مهر برو بشین تو دانشگاه به خودت افتخار کن و انتقام هر چی سختی که تا الان کشیدیو بگیر!به جای اینکه با درس نخوندن و قبول نشدن تو کنکور یه دری از بدبختی به روی بدبختیای دیگت باز کنی و یه عمر به خودت سرکوفت بزنی 3 ماه قید همه چیو بزن کلا خاموش باش بیخیال همه چی شو هر کاری که تو رو از درس دور میکنه سراغش نرو بکوب بشین بخون یه پلی از خوشبختی تو مسیر زندگیت بساز از این حال بد خودتو خلاص کن!اگه کسی دلیل حال خوبت نمیشه خودت دلیلی باش واسه اینکه حال خودت و خونوادتو با قبولی توی همین مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور خوب کنی.این روزا مث برق و باد داره میگذره و یه روز این تاپیکو باز میکنی و میبینی شب کنکور رسید و اگه توی اون شب کاری که بهت گفتمو نکرده باشی کلی افسوس میخوری که ای کاش به حرفای تتلو گوش داده بودم!ولی افسوس که دیگه اون موقع دیر شده!یکی از طلایی ترین 3 ماهه ی تاریخ زندگیتو در پیش داری زندگیتو با 3 ماه تلاش نکردن ****** نده خواهشا پاشو به خودت بیا قید همه چیو بزن تو این 3 ماه بیخیال گوشی کامپیوتر رفیق و همه شو یه بار واسه همیشه 3 ماه بکوب بخون قبول شو برو پی زندگی و خوشبختی ایندت!نزار این اوار کنکور دوباره رو سرت خراب شه!با 3 ماه تلاش و بیخابی و زجر کشیدن یه عمر خیال خودتو از بابت کنکور و ایندت راحت کن!امیدوارم همگی به اون چیزی که دوس دارید و لایقش هستید برسید!موفق باشید.یا علی مدد



عامو من حوصله داشتم اینقدر بخونم که الان دانشجوی پزشکی تهران بودم
ضمنا اون کلید بزرگه هست که وسط کیبورده، همون که روش فلش شکسته داره عامو، روش نوشته Enter، اونو که بزنی میره خط بعد

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام.من حرفمو میزنم به تو!تو خواه پند گیر خواه راه خودتو برو.من چیزی که بنظرم درسته رو میگم و میرم امیدوارم واقعا یه سریا به خودشون بیان!ببینید واقعا میگم اگه کسی میخاد یه جای درست حسابی قبول شه باید تمام دغدغه اش و فکر و ذکرش فقط و فقط و فقط کنکور باشه!یعنی چی یعنی اینکه تویی که واقعا میخای به یه جایی برسی 3 ماه گوشیتو خاموشو کن!نتتو قطع کن!تو اینترنت نیا!واتساپ تلگرام اینستاگرام انجمن کنکور اینا رو بریز دور!تویی که سردرگمی هنوز نمیدونی چیکار کنی قدم اولو محکم بردار همه راه های ارتباطیتو خاموش کن!گوشیتو خاموش کن نزار یک دقیقه هم از وقتت صرف اینا شه!تو باید از صبح که بیدار میشی سرت فقط تو کتاب باشه تا شب که میخای بخابی دیگه از خستگی رو همون کتاب خوابت ببره!تویی که میای صبح تا شب الکی وقتتو پشت نت میگذرونی برو بشین با خودت فکر کن ببین این همه نت اومدی و سرت تو گوشی بود چی بهت اضاف شد!تهش به کجا رسید!کاری نکن سه ماه دیگه شرمنده ی خودت و خونوادت باشی!انجمن کنکور هیچ نفعی واسه تویی که داری وقتتو اینجا تلف میکنی نداره!اراز مدیر اینجا الان دلش به حال شما سوخته که میاین اینجا؟!نخیر اون هر چی کاربرش بیشتر بشه تعداد بنرای انجمنش بیشتر میشه و پول بیشتری به جیب میزنه!این دوره هر کیو نگاه کنی فکر منفعت خودشه خیلی کم دلسوز واسه ادم پیدا میشه که همونم تهش اگه نگاه کنی میبینی یه جایی خنجرشو بهت میزنه!کسیو که فکر میکردی یه عمر دوستت بوده میتونه بدترین دشمنت باشه!لطفا اگه کسی دلسوزت نیست خودت دلت به حال خودت بسوزه برو بشین فکر کن ببین اگه کنکور قبول نشی چه بدبختی باید بکشی یه عمر!اونم تو ایرانی که نه کار درستی توش پیدا میشه نه ادم راه به جایی داره یه عمر سرخورده میشی!تویی که سن و سالت شاید کمتر باشه حالا سرت گرمه نمیفهمی چه قمار وحشتناکی داری با ایندت و عمرت انجام میدی!هنوز سرت به سنگ نخورده بفهمی در اینده چقدر خود خوری میکنی و خودتو سرزنش میکنی که ای کاش همین زمانی که الان توشی دوباره برمیگشت و تو میتونستی ایندتو از نو بسازی ولی جز حسرت و افسوس کاری رو اون موقع نمیتونی از پیش ببری!اونایی که قبلا کنکور دادن سال 93 و 94 یا شایدم قبل تر یا یه سال کم و زیاد میفهمن من چی میگم!اینا حاضرن هر کاری که از دستشون بر میاد انجام بدن تا برگردن همون سالا بتونن حق خودشونو بگیرن!خیلیا هستن الانم از اون موقع نشستن و میخان بیان دوباره کنکور بدن ولی این که ببینی همه دوست و رفیقات یه جا قبول شدن رفتن تو موندی و یه عالم دردی که پیشته و هیچکس از همون دوست و رفیقا الان نیستش حتی بیاد یه هزار تومنی بخاد کف دستت بزاره !ببینید اونایی که پشت کنکور موندن و هنوزم نرفتن دانشگاه چقدر سرخورده هستن پیش خودشون و وجدان خودشون و خونواده و بقیه و اکثرا راه به هیچ جایی ندارن و هنوزم تنها راهشونو کنکور میدونن!هم چین ادمایی شاید هیچ فرقی با رتبه های برتر نداشتن ولی تنها فرقشون این بوده تو وقت مناسب و زمان مناسب خودشون اون تلاشی که باید میکردنو نکردن! ولی ادم خوبه هر چیزی تو وقت مناسب خودش براش اتفاق بیفته!میگن کاش همه چیز به وقتش برات اتفاق بیفته همون موقع که ذوقشو داری وگرنه گذر زمان همه چیزو بی رنگ میکنه!به این فک کن اگه قبول نشی یه رشته خوب سنت که رفت بالا میخای چه گلی به سر خودت بمالی!میخای بری تو این ایران خراب شده کارگری کنی!میخای بری رو یه مغازه صبح تا شب جوون بکنی و سگ دو بزنی واسه اینکه بخان ماهی یه میلیون یا نهایتا یک و نیم بهت بدن!دیگه با یه میلیون پول میشه این دوره زندگی کرد!میخای یه عمری خودتو پیش بقیه خار و ذلیل کنی و ازت مث***کار بکشن صبح تا شب واسه انیکه بخان ماهی یه تومن بهت بدن!همیشه که ادم جوون نیس و همیشه هم ادم نمیتونه سربار خونوادش باشه!یه روزی باید مسیر زندگیتو از خونوادت جدا کنی و بری سراغ زندگی خودت!فک کن ببین اون روز تو سن بالاتر که رسیدی کجای این زندگی میخای وایسی!میخای یه عمر با مدرک دیپلم بری کارگری کنی یا رو سوپری کار کنی یا هر کاری کنی صبح تا شب اندازه ی ده نفر کار کنی واسه اینکه هر کاری کنی بخان نهایتا ماهی یک میلیون و نیم بهت بدن یا میخای یه عمر دستت تو جیب خودت باشه و از لحاظ شغل و درامد خیال خودتو راحت کنی تا در اینده نخای به هر کس و ناکسی رو بزنی واسه اینکه بخاد یه کمکی بهت کنه یا یه کاری واست پیدا کنه که هیچ وقت در شانت نبوده و نیست!زندگی خیلی بیرحم تر از این حرفاست چند سال دیگه هم سنت رفته بالا هم صد تا قانونه جدید اومده به کنکور اضافه شده که میگی کاش تا اوضاع از این بدتر نشده بود کلک کارو کنده بودی!از کجا معلوم معدل تاثیرش قطعی نشه!از کجا معلوم هزار تا قانون دیگه که همش به ضرر شما باشه نیان بزارن واسه سالای بعد!چرا یکبار واسه همیشه همه ی انرژیتونو صرف این کنکور لعنتی نمیکنید که قبول شید بره رد کارش!!یبار واسه همیشه بشین حقتو بگیر لعنتی!منتظر چی نشستی!منتظر معجزه ای؟معجزه ای در کار نیست خودت باید از صبح تا شب اینقدر به خودت سخت بگیری و فشار بیاری تا به اون چیزی که میخای برسی!این دوره دیگه هیچکس تره هم واسه کسی خرد نمیکنه!اگه پشتت گرمه و خونواده ی پولداری داری که خب دغدغه ای نداری و سختی نکشیدی تاحالا تا بفهمی قررار گرفتن تو شرایط سخت یعنی چی اگه یکی مث منی که هیچکس نیست حامیت باشه و راه به هیچ جایی نداری و تنها امیدت به کنکوره لطفا نزار کاری کنی که بعدا یه عمر حسرتش به دلت بمونه!فرق تویی که الان بیخیال همه چی شدی با اونی که این سه ماهو بکوبمیخونه فقط تو تلاششه!نه اون نخبه تر از تو هس نه تو خنگ تر از اونی فقط اون تلاش کرده و به خودش بیخابی و سختی داده تو این چند ماه!اصلا از خوابت بزن از همه چی زندگیت بزن واسه اینکه بتونی به هدفت برسی!نترس از بیخابی کسی نمیمیره 3 ماه زجر کش خودت کن تا جایی که میتونی تلاش کن یه عمر خیال خودتو راحت کن!تویی که از الان میگی نمیشه و میخام بزارم سال دیگه مطمئن باش سال دیگه هم میاد وهمچین موقعی هم میرسه دوباره تو همین وضعیتی هستی که هستی!کسی که نخاد از اشتباهات گذشتت درس بگیره محکومه به شکست و نابودی!وقتی هنوز 3 ماه وقت داری و اگه بخای و واقعا قید همه چیو بزنی قبول شی مگه احمقی یسال خودتو عقب بندازی از زندگی!پشت کنکور موندن جز بدبختی و خودخوری هیچی واست نداره!3 ماه طلایی جلو روته که میتونی ایندتو باهاش دگرگون کنی اگه بخای چرا داری خودتو بدبخت میکنی!خودت حالت از این مدل زندگی کردنت بهم نمیخوره!تا کی میخای یه مسیر اشتباهو هزار بار بری!یه بارهم که شده بیفت تو یه ریل درست مستقیم برو بزن به هدف راحت اول مهر برو بشین تو دانشگاه به خودت افتخار کن و انتقام هر چی سختی که تا الان کشیدیو بگیر!به جای اینکه با درس نخوندن و قبول نشدن تو کنکور یه دری از بدبختی به روی بدبختیای دیگت باز کنی و یه عمر به خودت سرکوفت بزنی 3 ماه قید همه چیو بزن کلا خاموش باش بیخیال همه چی شو هر کاری که تو رو از درس دور میکنه سراغش نرو بکوب بشین بخون یه پلی از خوشبختی تو مسیر زندگیت بساز از این حال بد خودتو خلاص کن!اگه کسی دلیل حال خوبت نمیشه خودت دلیلی باش واسه اینکه حال خودت و خونوادتو با قبولی توی همین مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور خوب کنی.این روزا مث برق و باد داره میگذره و یه روز این تاپیکو باز میکنی و میبینی شب کنکور رسید و اگه توی اون شب کاری که بهت گفتمو نکرده باشی کلی افسوس میخوری که ای کاش به حرفای تتلو گوش داده بودم!ولی افسوس که دیگه اون موقع دیر شده!یکی از طلایی ترین 3 ماهه ی تاریخ زندگیتو در پیش داری زندگیتو با 3 ماه تلاش نکردن ****** نده خواهشا پاشو به خودت بیا قید همه چیو بزن تو این 3 ماه بیخیال گوشی کامپیوتر رفیق و همه شو یه بار واسه همیشه 3 ماه بکوب بخون قبول شو برو پی زندگی و خوشبختی ایندت!نزار این اوار کنکور دوباره رو سرت خراب شه!با 3 ماه تلاش و بیخابی و زجر کشیدن یه عمر خیال خودتو از بابت کنکور و ایندت راحت کن!امیدوارم همگی به اون چیزی که دوس دارید و لایقش هستید برسید!موفق باشید.یا علی مدد


Dude
srsly use Enter 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meghdad

> Dude
> srsly use Enter


Hey doc
He doesnt no  who to use it
He live in air right now 
Take it esay 
😘😁And we luv u

----------

